
Amazon May Be About To Launch Its Own Android App Marketplace - MichaelApproved
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/27/amazon-may-be-about-to-launch-its-own-android-app-marketplace/
======
wccrawford
"if users have to go shopping around to multiple App Stores where apps differ
in availability and pricing, that could result in confusion."

Right, because having thousands of different retail stores has totally killed
the market for all physical goods. It's just too complicated for the poor
users.

------
shib71
One of the big advantages of Android's openness was that even the Marketplace
itself could have alternatives. This is a good thing - it puts competitive
pressure on Google's, and provides an outlet for developers who have issues
with the payment structure or the deployment process.

~~~
protomyth
How's this work if I buy apps from the Verizon store and then move to
T-Mobile? Do I have to repurchase the apps with the new phone?

------
davidedicillo
Amazon at least for now is super partes, but what about the Verizon store? If
I buy an app from their store, will I be able to downloading for free even if
my next phone is with TMobile?

~~~
jsz0
That sounds like potentially a big problem. You can't even assume you will
always have the stock Android Market to fallback on either.

------
MichaelApproved
The Android marketplace has so many problems and I'm not sure that fragmenting
the market on its own will help. BUT if someone would be willing to do code
review and verify it's safe it would go a long way with my comfort with
installing apps. As it is now, I'm extremely reluctant to install an app that
hasn't been developed by a major known company or in the store and reviewed by
others. The details in the permissions slip are a joke.

Still haven't paid for an app yet. I haven't even bothered to explore how to
do it. With Amazon as a billing solution I'd be more willing to put up with
the payment system.

------
rwhitman
Probably not a bad thing. I don't have an android phone, but I could
definitely see Amazon doing a better job of running a store than google, after
all its their core competency

------
protomyth
Amazon knows how to take payments in a lot of countries and is a trusted name
in e-commerce. I can see them paying some of the carriers (other than Verizon)
to include their store as the default.

------
moeffju
I really hope they will. The Android market has so many problems Google just
doesn't seem to care about, because they would be really easy to solve (better
sorting, more payment options/allow more countries to buy/sell apps).
Competition can only be good.

